# Radioamatierisms >  MB1502 PLL

## konis22

Labdien visapkārt!
Man tādā maza problē'miņa ar šo te frekvences sintezatoru.Itkā viss strādā bet nekādīgi nevaru pareiz iedzīt datus sintezatorā.Nesaprotu kur ir vaina.Ja kādam rodas kāda ideja par to kas varētu būt nepareiz tad lūdzu gaidu atbildi.
Lieta tāda frekvencei jābūt 401.00625 Mhz 
R=2048
A=33
N=501
Kvarcss 12.800 mhz
Barošana visa ok kā pēc datasheeta.
Ja pareizi saprotu tad kodam būtu jā'būt šādam:
0011111010101000010	0001000000000001
Ielikšu bildi ar ciparu oscilogrammu savai progai kuru uzrakstiju.Bet kautkas nav riktīgi.Pārlasiju datasheetu atradu pat tur kļūdas bet tāpat nestrādā.  ::

----------

